# Baby Frowning



## KarenLV

Is it normal for babies to frown so much or is it just mine?


----------



## oOKayOo

Ella does aswell lol , i find it so funny. Dont worry its normal :)


----------



## Newt

:lol: yeah I always wonder what on earth they are thinking


----------



## AppleBlossom

Grace always frowns. It's very attractive lol


----------



## sabby52

Up until Dec was about 3 months his nick-name was "GRUMP" he frowned all the time and if you played with him or asked for a smile he would frown, the only time he smiled was when he was called "Grumpy lil man" !!! lol


----------



## x-amy-x

Mine frowns too.. she thinks im stupid when i make baby noises at her... i'm sure she's been here and seen it all before :rofl:


----------



## LaDY

My LO frowns loads too...he makes me laugh...he frowns at the most strange times...lolx


----------



## Holldoll

I think Bella's frowns are so cute. I think she looks like she's concentrating so hard on everything. Don't worry, soon he'll start to smile more and then it makes it all worth it.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Perfectly normal. Anna is a very smiley baby, but Lily (my baby sister) is always frowning. Looks like she's trhinking SO hard! :lol: Maybe she's planning to take over the world? lol


----------

